# Anyone have an SFF blog...



## nightdreamer (Apr 24, 2013)

... that you would like a link to from my rarely-read one?  Post link here.


----------



## nightdreamer (Apr 28, 2013)

Just askin'


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 1, 2013)

Sure! The blog I run (with 8 other people) is: www.nerds-feather.com

What's yours? Would love to check it out.


----------



## nightdreamer (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, nerds_feather, sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread.  www.duanevore.com


----------



## nightdreamer (Jun 15, 2013)

Nerds_Feather, again:  Actually, I've been to your site before, via Twitter.  Curious that I didn't think to link to it then.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 21, 2013)

nightdreamer said:


> Nerds_Feather, again:  Actually, I've been to your site before, via Twitter.  Curious that I didn't think to link to it then.



Ha! You didn't know it was me? Well, actually there are 8 of us. 9 if you count our monthly columnist...so not "me," per se. But I'm one of the 2 admins and also do SF/F stuff.


----------

